# help me guys



## muddiggin (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey guys im new to the site but been off an on HL forum couple years... Im looking for another bike and decided on a brute.. Had a grizzly 660 when they come out... I found a nice 05 with very low miles and hrs and very clean.. 344 miles,103 hrs.. has 32x14 backs hmf pipe,small lift.hl springs..very clean... I like this bike but I also like the newer fuel injected bikes... Just want to get some feedback on the 05's and go from there...Gunna try to post a pic if I can.... Thanks guys...it is the 750


----------



## muddiggin (Oct 10, 2011)

bike has never been rode hard or mudded...​


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

just took it to church and back did he??? 
with those tires he rode hard everywhere he went,
and my guess is he pulled the snorks off to sell.
that being said it may be a great bike, does it go in and out of 4wd easily? actuators and bad wires /connections are the demons that haunt bruits. Has he done the Bus connector repair, or cut into the wires for any reason? I have an 06 and LOVE my bike. I ride it hard but spend that much time or more in the garage after for TLC..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Agreed....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

muddiggin said:


> bike has never been rode hard or mudded...​


 
Right...someone spent all that money...and never used it...Sorry man...no such thing. Just the fact that it has high hours for the miles tells us its been mudd'n. Better check everything...diffs, engine, electrical connections, buss connections, CVs....ect. If it all looks clean and proper, might be a good deal. How much?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

you just dont put that kind of tire on to ride around the park...they shake too much


----------



## muddiggin (Oct 10, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Right...someone spent all that money...and never used it...Sorry man...no such thing. Just the fact that it has high hours for the miles tells us its been mudd'n. Better check everything...diffs, engine, electrical connections, buss connections, CVs....ect. If it all looks clean and proper, might be a good deal. How much?


never had snorkles.. a rich guy bought it for his 14 yrs old son and put all the kool stuff on cause his son liked it all... just been rode around on the farm and dirt roads.. his sons a lil older now and dont ride the bike so they selling it to put on a truck for him... $4500


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

muddiggin said:


> never had snorkles.. a rich guy bought it for his 14 yrs old son and put all the kool stuff on cause his son liked it all... just been rode around on the farm and dirt roads.. his sons a lil older now and dont ride the bike so they selling it to put on a truck for him... $4500


did he say if he reclutched it, thats alot of tire if he didnt i would suggest it. if your gunna ride pretty hard maybe some stronger axels. nice bike though looks like my old bike . mine was a 06 . and yes def fix the buss connectors plenty of rite ups on it.


----------



## muddiggin (Oct 10, 2011)

birddog76 said:


> did he say if he reclutched it, thats alot of tire if he didnt i would suggest it. if your gunna ride pretty hard maybe some stronger axels. nice bike though looks like my old bike . mine was a 06 . and yes def fix the buss connectors plenty of rite ups on it.


going this weekend to look at it good.. its got epi stickers,gorilla stickers,etc...not sure if the actual parts are on the bike or just stickers...I can re clutch it if its not..I was just looking at the buss post on here... Just dont no if I want this or newer maybe 09 or something,, I love the lime greens


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

hahahahaha i was looking at this bike, but never talked to guy, just go look at it man, people can say one thing on the phone and when you get there its a pos. it looks like a good bike at least by the pics, if you get it want to trade tires? lol and does rear racks arent from an 05.


----------



## muddiggin (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks so far guys this is the kind of feedback I was hoping for... It is a clean bike but like you say cant trust people now days...But who knows it may be jam up jelly tight... that is a lot of tire for a stock bike...prolly wont do 40 on a stock clutch lol


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Saw this on Ebay, looks Nice, But have to See it in Person


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Muddiggin just remember, you're gonna be taking a chance with any used ATV that's out there. Just make sure there's no knocking in the engine and the tranny works in every gear. I bought mine used and,so far, she has a very strong engine and transmission. That doesn't mean something can't fail tomorrow and, besides there ain't nothing wrong with a good muddin' bike!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

x2^^^ I bought my 08 used around 2 years ago from its original owner. It came already set up with MIMB snorks, 1 set of 27 Laws on SS108s, 1 set of 27 Swamplites on 14" Nukes, HL springs, and a whole truck bed full of goodies plus a nice little trailer. (didn't know what MIMB stood for so googled it trying to figure out what the guy was selling lol...thats how I found MIMB) Its been super dependable motor wise, had some electrical probs out of it at first and replaced the harness...previous owner did some mimb mods such as fan switch and a couple misc others but wasn't too savy with wiring. Since the new harness electrical issues have stopped other than corrosion in the fuse box...and I finally deleted that and did something thats less trouble. I was aware of this bike being mudded and I knew that it had been sunk once (supposedly, but he had it rebuilt by Turner and provided receipts of the work which also included hours, and he hadn't put any time on it since the rebuild so I got a brand new motor) I wasn't hesitant or leery of it, just knew it was used and like all used things it will have its issues but just take the time to address the things that need attention and it will be a good bike. I also bought an 05 750 recently from an older man that had been a trail-only bike (and it shows...super clean) with 27 xtr's on 14s, 2" lift, full stainless HMF exhaust, and a nice speaker box up front. I am already having issues with the BUSS connectors on it, fixed one, but the others are messing up now so time to change the harness on it all together, have a harness in the shop for an 07 that will be going on to solve the problem all together. Its a great bike other than the known harness issues. There were no issues with it till we started mud riding with it, and then of course the harness crap'd out.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

muddiggin said:


> never had snorkles.. a rich guy bought it for his 14 yrs old son and put all the kool stuff on cause his son liked it all... just been rode around on the farm and dirt roads.. his sons a lil older now and dont ride the bike so they selling it to put on a truck for him... $4500


 bought for a 14 year old who is now a little older? 16 at least and what 16 year old does not ride a bike like that? Please, I'd be snapping axles left and right if I were 16 and had a Brute!


----------



## muddiggin (Oct 10, 2011)

lol im with you on snapping axles.... we'll see what happens guys im only an hour away from the bike and suppose to check it out saturday in person... again thanks for all the input on it...MIMB is the S***...and if I do get it and have wiring probs im sure I can count on yall to help me get it right as I dont like junk....thanks again guys:rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

muddiggin said:


> lol im with you on snapping axles.... we'll see what happens guys im only an hour away from the bike and suppose to check it out saturday in person... again thanks for all the input on it...MIMB is the S***...and if I do get it and have wiring probs im sure I can count on yall to help me get it right as I dont like junk....thanks again guys:rockn:


Good luck man...hope its what you want it to be.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Look under the front fenders for holes under those black plastic pockets and look to see I the cvt hoses are cleaner than all the other hoses. Pull the seat & look under it & look in the airbox. Inspect all the boots real well. Look for a white canister to the left of the airbox if you can see down beside/In front of it....

If any of that is missing or there or holes in plastic or the hoses are too clean, it was snorked.


----------



## MrIgor (Oct 13, 2011)

yep look at the cvt hoses


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Also, my camo 05' doesn't have yellow springs.............. Swapped plastics or painted spring??? Huh...............:33:


----------



## muddiggin (Oct 10, 2011)

tmfisher57 said:


> Also, my camo 05' doesn't have yellow springs.............. Swapped plastics or painted spring??? Huh...............:33:


say what????


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Those are Lift Springs, Think Highlifter


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

DOH!!!!!!!! Forgot he said had small lift!!! :nutkick:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Probably HL springs..They be yellow.


----------



## muddiggin (Oct 10, 2011)

:thinking::thinking:


brute574 said:


> Those are Lift Springs, Think Highlifter


 
correct brute...painted springs??? swapped plastics??


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Forgot you said small lift and HL springs. Thought maybe they were painted or swapped the plastics. Camo brutes have black springs


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Highlifter springs are yellow...... Sorry I didn't refresh before I posted this


----------



## muddiggin (Oct 10, 2011)

im still trying to figure where the swapped plastics come in at... the back rack may not be 05 but the plastics.... Oh but wait he thought the springs were painted


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

muddiggin said:


> ........ Oh but wait he thought the springs were painted




Not sure how to take this...... I was trying to help, and was wrong. Why try to make fun of a guy? :thinking:


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

:agreed::agreed::agreed::agreed:


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sure hope this isn't a taste of what's coming. First thread asking for help, and then is a smart A$$ when someone messes up........... :34:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah well my finger is ready. You know it's always on the "button"  haha!


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

That's a BIG 10-4!!! Don't need a bunch of "Mall Ninja's" on here..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sure its just some wires-crossed...anyway, hope its a nice find for ya.


----------



## muddiggin (Oct 10, 2011)

yea I meant no harm tm you saw the big on my face when I said it... Dont run with it for days buddy...everythangs kool..I stayed away from it anyway and decided to buy new....


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Didn't run with anything for (days). A day. No probs, it's all good.  BTW. Welcome to the forum. :friday:


----------

